# resource that is still working



## band lifer

If anyone is looking for a repair shop that's still working right now, I just sent my trumpet to easy band repairs and they did an awesome job. Their site is easybandrepairs.com


----------



## Rogerx

band lifer said:


> If anyone is looking for a repair shop that's still working right now, I just sent my trumpet to easy band repairs and they did an awesome job. Their site is easybandrepairs.com


Can I send a Piano?


----------

